# few pics of new plant



## Sticky_Budz (May 30, 2007)

hey everyone well i was gone for the weekend and had a great time camping wish it was in kindbuds back yard  lol. or at tbgs house lmao anyways have a few pics of my plants on the porch I think there might be a bug eating at my leaves but other than that she looks OK to me. Im getting ready to germinate some new seeds for my grow inside i think i will do a grow journal on the inside one this time well have a great night everyone peace


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 30, 2007)

nice man. Very healthy.Can't wait to see em budding.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2007)

Yep, those are very attractive ladies!


----------



## Nomad (May 31, 2007)

Those are beautiful, very healthy.


----------



## makahabuds (May 31, 2007)

looks good! how big is your pot?


----------



## Kindbud (May 31, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey everyone well i was gone for the weekend and had a great time camping wish it was in kindbuds back yard lol. or at tbgs house lmao anyways have a few pics of my plants on the porch I think there might be a bug eating at my leaves but other than that she looks OK to me. Im getting ready to germinate some new seeds for my grow inside i think i will do a grow journal on the inside one this time well have a great night everyone peace


 
lol you wish it was my back yard lol  dam bugs hope they die  are you going to leave her on the porch or are you going to put them into the ground??? well keep us upated sticky peace and good luck


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 4, 2007)

just want to say thanx to Mr.Wakenbake,bombbudpuffa,Nomad,makahabuds,Kindbud for the great support. the two plants on the porch all started in soil from seed got the seeds from a friend said it was skunk budz so we will see the last time i grew skunk boy did the room smell like it lol im gonna transplant them soon cause they are all in 3gallon pots was think five gallon ones will be fine  Im almost finished my indoor grow room so i will be starting some inside soon but im really liking the way the ones are growing out side  well im off will see u all around soon peace


----------



## droboy420 (Jun 4, 2007)

lookin great keep up the good work


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking good. Have they sexed yet?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 15, 2007)

hey everyone hows the growing going? well i just thought i would post a few updates on my plants they are doing ok i guess lol i kinda neglected them do to being sick with a stomach virus that went threw the whole house which wasnt good so i didn't really have much time to tend to my ladies but all is good now so i thought i would throw a few picks up before i transplant them tonight im not sure if im gonna keep them in pots on the porch or plant them in the back yard . at least when they are on the porch i know that my plant eating cat wont get them lol well im off peace


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

Looking good, Sticky.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 15, 2007)

thanx bro i must say yours are looking great too


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you. It seems like such a long way to go though. I look forward to harvest everyday and its driving me nuts! I'm sure you are feeling the same.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 15, 2007)

i cant wait this will be my third harvest hope this one is better this is my first out door i have some pics of my of my first let me see if i can find them. ok i found some pics and these are from my first grow wasnt bad smoke was great hope the new plants do better lol peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful man. I hope you love the smoke!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

what type of lights did you use for those indoor plants??


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, GORGEOUS buds.


----------



## berserker (Jun 15, 2007)

Man,your ladies are looking very nice and healthy.I am looking forward to seeing the fished product.Way it keep it GREEN


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

looking really good man props cant wait to see finshed producted lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 16, 2007)

:hubba: thanx everyone for the props. i hope i get some nice buds out of this grow like i did my last. the pics of my first grow were indoors the new grow is out doors on my porch so i cant wait to see what the difference is peace


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 17, 2007)

man that looks awesome im sure you'll get a nice harvest from those gals


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 18, 2007)

Yo Sticky_Buds, God I would love to have a quite back patio where I could grow some ladies. and the pics of those buds, Yeow-wow. Did I read right  ? your building a growbox ? would love to see what ya got going there dude.
Good growing thoughts at ya dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 18, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> what type of lights did you use for those indoor plants??


 u dont want to know lmao.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 18, 2007)

hey every one whats up  well i just wanted to say thanx for all the complements it really helps u with your grow if ya know what i mean the ladies are doing great i will post some more pics tomorrow to show how they are doing sense they been transplanted thanx again everyone peace oh and by the way king yes to the grow room almost done i might go get the lights tonight i had a grow room but i was a quickie lol so i tore it done to make this one will post pics of that real soon peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 24, 2007)

OK here are some pics of my plants out on my porch they are a little drop because they haven't been watered for a few days and one looks like a bug is eating at it. i want to flower three of them which would be pic 1,2,3 but where they are out side i dont know how to where the days are still long I was thinking of bringing them inside and put them under my cfls, will this harm them at all? this is my first outdoor grow I have done a few indoor but wasnt sure if it was good to take them from out side to inside. Also on pic 4 and 5 i want to top them any suggestions where i should chop them?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sup Stickey. Do you leave them outside all day and night? Why not just leave them outside until they finish themselves? By the way they are looking great.  *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 24, 2007)

i dont know i just want to get a few to start flowering I need budsss lol i gues i will keep them out there its just all they are getting is afternoon sun right now do to the tree that have grown to cover the area :hairpull:  ok im out thanx TBG


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh one other thing u think i should top 4,5  or wait awhile?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok here's what me, being a total newbie at this mind you, would do.

I'd toss 4 and 5 and just concentrate on 1,2,3.  If you were to put them in the middle of an open and sunny area I think they'd really thrive.  I love the looks of #3 the best, but 1 and 2 are nice as well.

Good luck.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice man, You know what strain????


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 24, 2007)

I would suggest leaving them outside for 12 hours, and then bringing them in for the night and putting them into a light tight closet for 12.

Until the light changes outside. If you would be a little more patient, the light cycles outside is going to be changing real soon, and they will begin flowering on their own next month. A good tying job would help keep em low until then. 

Otherwise you are going to have to make a light tight dark room for them.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey thanks every one for the help i decided that i will leave them out on the porch but im gonna take the to little guys 4,5 and put them in my grow room seeing that they are small hopefully they will fill out more in there  have a great day everyone gotta go to work yay lol latter


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2007)

The number of hours of sunlight outdoors is already deminishing daily, and has been for more than 4 weeks. Those girls should be flowering anyday now. 
"I" don't think pulling them ID for 12 of darkness would either speedup nor benefit them greatly/significantly. It "might"" cut a week or two off of the finishing time.


----------



## BonesBUD (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice lookin plants STICKY!

Looks like my plants and yours are going to flower around the same time!!
Good luck!


----------

